# Guilt after chemical pregnancy



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello there,

I have just been told officially that I've had a chemical pregnancy. I have a beautiful daughter from DE and this was the remaining embryo which would have given her a full brother or sister. I had strong pregnancy symptoms towards end of the first week and then 7dpt, a tiny bit of spotting and cramping. The following day no symptoms. I took hpt which had a line and then each morning after then the line got fainter 

I am feeling so guilty. I am a little overweight, was really stressed prior to the transfer and a little after. I also didn't eat very healthily as was on holiday. Not sure how I can move on from this, help.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi just to say I'm so sorry, it's so cruel when this happens. What you are feeling is completely normal, but feeling stressed out during this process is something everybody would feel and this would not have caused your chemical pregnancy. After every miscarriage I have had I have thought I must have done something to cause it, blamed myself but knowing deep down it was just a cruel process and I could do nothing to prevent it. 
Be kind to yourself if you can and take time to grieve. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Pinkchick x


----------

